# Help.. black tie do !!



## madison (May 6, 2005)

We have to go to an awards ceremony & its on Tusesday & we only recieved the tickets
   TODAY & we knew it would be smart but it says BLACK TIE is the dress code.(TUX ? ). (now how
   many men have one of those in their wardrobe ? I think its to late to hire one !

   Does that mean Tux & bow tie ?? & what on earth do I wear ?? Does it have to be long ??
   I bough shoes last week & I havent worn heels in 5 years & I am so out of practice I can't
   walk in them   

   Thanks for any info

l  ove Katy. xxxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hiya

We're off to a black tie do in a couple of weeks and I got dh a tux from M&S for £49.50 (he's never needed one before!) plus a shirt and tie for another £32 (still from M&S).  it was cheaper than hiring and meant that we have it in the house if it's required again!!!  M&S stock it in their stores so you should be able to find one!

for women it's slightly harder.......... if it's a ball then you'd need floor length, if it's cocktails then just under knee length or on the knee and not skin tight!!!

You could phone the organisers and ask then at least you know you're dressing right!

Have fun!

Love Sue
xxxx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Sue,

Thanks for your help... 

It an awards ceremony & its in the Dorchester hotel, So thats hopefully not full length for me then ?

I just don't want to turn up in the wrong thing. lol. 

Thanks for the Tux info.. We shall go to M&S then.. so its bow tie then ??

Sorry to sound thick.. I am a trainers & baggys person. We are both going to hate every minute of this
.... Oh unless he wins of course... lol
  We are both a bit shy when it comes to people we don't know & we are going to be sat at a table
  eating with loads of people we don't know, My husband will have things in common with them because
  of his occupation but I don't work & I am just a mum & unless they want to talk about sleepness nights
  & potty training & don't think they will find me very interesting AND I am going to look like an awkward
  teenager ( I wish the teenager bit   ) in a posh frock   

    Katy/. xx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Katy I get all awkward in the company of strangers too but in my experience people love to talk about themselves so just constantly steer the conversation towards them - a regional accent, their jobs, where they grew up, hobbies, an "ooh I love your earings - where are they from?" kind of thing, anything at all (I always find a large G&T helps too   ) Read the papers a couple of days prior to going too in case any current affairs topics come up so that you can at least sound as though you know what they are talking about.

Oh and you're not 'just a mum', just say how nice it is to be out, that it's been a while but oh my goodness it's fab not to be running up and down the stairs every five mins to rescue a crying child and you'll try to remember not to cut up your  table-neighbour's meal for them  

Have fun!

B xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Katy!!! You are not JUST a mummy!  You will be fine.....I actually hate these black tie events but dh loves em and actually has a tux in the wardobe....is there not a hire shop in your town?  M & S sounds a good option though and treat your self to a posh frock too! (not from m and s though!) AS for heels I am the same as you!  Crocs and trainers will hardly look good with a dress though!!!

Have a great time.xxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Katy,

Black tie generally means tux for men but can be a bit of a mine field for the ladies as sometimes cocktail is acceptable (knee length dress). I'd steer clear fo the flouncy ball gown type dresses and go for a longer below knee dress or perhaps a floor length but more Monsoon type dress rather than formal bridesmaid style (iykwim)

Have a look on eBay for auctions ending today/tomorrow and ask if sellers would post recorded so you could get them by Monday. Might save you having to fork out a lot for something that neither of you are likely to wear again. Just a suggestion  

Most of all have fun!!!! It's a glam night out with good food and wine and is child free!!!

Maz x


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

BG2007     

  Loved the reply & help.. Don't know about cutting up their dinner but I may pick up their knife & fork
  by mistake !!! 

  Mazv & Sarah

  Thanks also... I bet I hate them more than you Sarah   We don't even have friends over to ' entertain '
  cant stand any of that stuff.

  I hate all the.. where did you get your dress/ shoes from stuff too.. its all so fake. I don't even know what
  clothes make are ' in ' & what are not !!! 
  My sister in law loves these kinds of things & goes to lots of them but she's the type of person who does
  degrees & things just to say she has one... not letting on she only scraped a pass etc... She is the fakest
  person I know & I just imagine this place will be full of them... tell me its not   As I find it so hard to look
  like I am enjoying a conversation with people like that !

  Did have a wander round our local town & did see rather a nice long figure hugging but not tarty dress
  in one of the independent shops.. it was £180   I can afford it but I prob wont ever wear it again &
  it seems such a waste   My nails are all bitten & tho I have just had my hair coloured I don't know how
  to put it up unless its in a scrunchy  

  What am I like


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Katy - I probably never look interested ...i let DH do the talking and I just smile and nod! Oh and drink wine!!!  Its been ages since we have been to a 'do' actually I remember it cos I was 6 weeks pregnant....and I sat next to a doctor who asked me if I was pregnant!!! He said he could tell!!!   

Get booked in and get your hair put up...and who cares about your nails?!

Get a nice dress and if you want to sell it on ebay afterwards!!!  Or keep it for next time?


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I too have the dubious honour of going to a black tie bash with DH in March. I had every intention of wearing my wedding dress!!   

I was talked out of that and DH kindly bought me a floor length frock from John Lewis's at the weekend in a dark green. It's gorge and it was half price!! (still 68 quid tho!!) I have every intention of sticking the dress on fleabay afterwards cos when am I going to wear it again?!?!?!


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hiya

Madison you don't sound thick!  If I was going where you are going I'd call and ask whether they mean floor length or knee length!!  or if they don't care.  You wont have to give your name so it's anonymous and will make you fell more comfortable.

If you do buy new then you can always resell on ebay OR look on ebay as Maz and Sarah and Kitten suggested!

Look in Monsoon, Coast - Monsoon the resale on ebay is quite good if you do decide to sell after the event!

I don't have decent finger nails but I will look at a quick "fake bake" a couple of days before so I don't feel fat AND pasty!!!  I'll also probably get my toe nails done so my feet feel glam!  I'm using a dress that I've used before but it's only had 1 outing!!!!!!

BG - loving the conversation!

Why can't you keep your hair down?  OR ask a local hairdresser to put up for you (probably cost a little but not lots!)

Kitten - your dress sounds a bargain!  If you lived closer I'd wonder if your black tie do is the same as the one we're going to!  Ours is a 40th birthday bash!

Love Sue
xxxxxxxxxx

PS - just checked out the John Lewis website and they've got some quite nice "party dresses" in there!


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hiya I was subjected to one of these on saturday - I had a dress I was going to wear but DH didnt really approve of it, I was meeting his directors and wanted me to be on my best behaviour (not talking about snot & poo then  ) and looking tasty, so he bought me a new dress & shoes on saturday morning, panic buying 4 hours before we left for the do!!!!

I had a good evening and dress is gorgeous however the next day I was in my jeans & flip flops - felt much more like me, and I wasnt paranoid about dropping something down my front     

Have fun!


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi all  

      Thanks for the replies.

      Vegas.. I even thought about my wedding dress  

      We went to M&S & bought a tux.. Couldn't get the cheap one as they only had the expensive one
      in his size but at least we have one.

      As for me.. well I went & tried on the £185 one & it fit & looks OK. So it will have to do, James took a
      photo & I am hoping its the angle he took it at cos it looked yuck.. Maybe it does & they had magic
      mirrors in the shop to make it look nice    

      Thanks again to everyone.. i will come back on Wed or Thur to let you know how much torture
        it actually was & if my husband won his award to make the whole thing worth while  

            love Katy. xxxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Oh Katy

Glad you got one from M&S even better that you have a dress too and that you think it's OK, sure it's more than OK hun!!!!  Have a wonderful wonderful time and good luck to your hubs re his award (what type of award is he up for?)

Love Sue
xx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

I can't wait to hear how it goes and I bet you'll have a great time once the nerves have softened (due, of course to that G&T working  ) 

How gorgeous to have a lovely, expensive dress to wear, I have no doubt that it looks great on you and the photo was just taken at the wrong moment, just make sure you put one of your LOs small toys in your clutch bag so that you smile everytime you open the bag   

Hope he wins  

B xx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Thanks all..

  Well report back prob Thur.

  SUE... He's in the last 3 for independent bookmaker of the year which is an achievement in itself as he
  only opened his shop about 7 months ago, its the first of its type in the world & he has people from
  London comming to our small town in Devon to see his shop & speak to him as they want to do the same thing
  & as he is the only person who has done it, the only way that can find out about it is to speak to James.
  He has also been put into the Who's Who of Britain's business elite this year for his achievements so I
  am really proud of him.. Its a big thing as we are only normal down to earth people. He hasn't even told
  his family about either as he is such a no fuss person & they are not really the.. well done , really proud
  of you type of people either.. He has achieved alot & is only 31  

  Thanks again everyone  

  Love Katy,. xxxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Katy, that's a massive achievement for your dh, you both must be thrilled!  Wishing you a fab time this week!

Love Sue
xx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi All,

Well we survived   

We stayed in the Dorchester ( not all its cracked up to be I can tell you & def not worth the amount it cost ! )
& went down to the room at 7 but it was just full of people chatting
as everyone knew someone except us so we went back to our room until 8 when it was time to
sit down for the food etc.. 

It was ok cos everyone at our table was older by quite a few years than us & they were nice.  

James didn't win    There is always next year   The one who did win uses the equipment that the
sponsors of that award supply.. but say no more !! being in the top 3 tho was still a massive achievement  

Thanks to everyone & the dress fitted in  

love Katy. xxxxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Oh Katy, fab news on the do going well, James did amazingly well to come in the top 3 and you got a night out!!!!

Love Sue
xxxx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Well, well done, you did it!  

(Laughed at the thought of you going back upstairs to avoid the meet n greet chatter - that's what I would have done, if I hadn't found the gin any way) (I keep going on about gin don't I, I'm not a lush I promise  )

So were you ok for conversation then? Oh and did you feel very glamourous?!

Well done too to your DH too though - you must have felt very proud of him 

B xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hooray!!! Glad it went well!!!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Glad it all went well  and you managed to have a good time. Bet you looked great  Fantastic acheivement on DH's part too, definitely something that was worth going to celebrate; he's a winner anyway he's got you and DS 

Maz x

P.S. Thanks for the heads up about the Dorchester   Won't be staying anytime soon!


----------

